

Ryan Davis, 1979 - 2013 - patchfx
http://www.giantbomb.com/articles/ryan-davis-1979-2013/1100-4685/

======
MartinCron
I've been listening to Ryan Davis on the Giant Bomb podcast every week for the
last several years. It's often a _long_ podcast, so this is literally hundreds
and hundreds of hours of having this guy's voice in my head.

I once noticed how intimate a medium podcasting can be when one of the Giant
Bomb guys visited Seattle and I was deeply offended that someone who _felt
like a very close friend_ came to town and didn't even bother to visit me.

This morning, when I got the news that he died, I felt it in a way that I
haven't felt for years.

~~~
geetee
Plus all the videos and live streaming. This is a horrible day. Ryan Davis
left us all too soon.

~~~
sbarre
Same here.. With the podcasts and quick looks and all the video content (I'm a
premium GB subscriber), these guys have been a constant part of my life for a
few years now, and I was affected much more deeply than I expected when I saw
the news today..

[http://thanksryan.com/](http://thanksryan.com/) was put up by a friend of
his, and I think it sums up Ryan Davis quite well.. He would have laughed..

------
wahjah
Ryan Davis was a cofounder of giantbomb.com. He died on the 3rd during his
honeymoon.

He's been prolific in games press for a long time and will be missed by other
members of the press, fans of the site, and developers of games.

~~~
mcmire
Thanks for the clarification. So weird. Was this just a random thing? Does
anyone know?

~~~
wahjah
No cause of death has been given.

The common speculation floating around is a heart attack, but there isn't any
solid evidence I know of for this.

------
burke
Not the same Ryan Davis as
[https://github.com/zenspider](https://github.com/zenspider).

------
cburgas
He will be missed by a big community, that always enjoyed hearing his voice
and witty banter on the podcast and in the videos on giantbomb

~~~
EvanKelly
I've stopped playing games regularly, but I still listen to Ryan and the
bombcast crew on my commute because they create such an enjoyable podcast. I'm
sad to hear the news about Ryan.

------
ssully
Absolutely tragic. He always brought life to the various video's and podcast's
on giantbomb. He will be missed.

------
phildeschaine
I used to watch his video reviews on GameSpot around 10 years ago. Extremely
sad news.

------
thedudemabry
I'll miss the duder.

